# Adaption of a BF Gothic imperial ship



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

i think im getting used to using lightwave  what yous think of it?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

That's one sweet-ass ship riptor, I'm diggin it show more!


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

love it, +rep for you man!


----------

